# Not long now



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 54 

She was sick this morning not eating her food, keeps taking herself of to her box and doing some digging

her temp it good at 37.4 yesterday am and pm and this morning its 37.5

Do they follow the same as the litter before.. like she had her last litter on day 59 or can it change a lot?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

It can vary hun so keepp an eye on her, cant wait to see them!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I did think that but was just checking lol thanks hun  i will not be taking my eyes off her


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Didnt want to read and run, good luck and I hope she has a easy and as painless as can be birth and has a whole litter of healthy pups.:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Didnt want to read and run, good luck and I hope she has a easy and as painless as can be birth and has a whole litter of healthy pups.:thumbup:


Thank you shetlandlover


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Temp has gone down a little to 37.3


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

archielee said:


> Thank you shetlandlover


No problem, I would be sat on edge. 

Cant wait for the photo updates.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> No problem, I would be sat on edge.
> 
> Cant wait for the photo updates.


Well not long to go ... just hope she don't have them just yet... she's only on day 54


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Not long at all...can`t wait to see the piccies :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck Archielee , i'm looking forward to some pic's :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you Pointermum


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

crikey thats gone quick it dont seem like 5mins since your last litter....good luck


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> crikey thats gone quick it dont seem like 5mins since your last litter....good luck


I know time goes fast... thank you


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Any updates, my OH has fallen in love with Klee Kais and wants to see some pupsters (me too!)  x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She is in first stage of labour... its going to be a long night


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

ooo how exciting..what day is she on now? Good luck


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Only day 56


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

just made it into the safe zone then...i thought she must be early as you were 2 weeks ahead of us...not fair


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> just made it into the safe zone then...i thought she must be early as you were 2 weeks ahead of us...not fair


Yes just in thank god... she did have her last litter on day 59


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh good luck!!! getting excited for you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Ooh good luck!!! getting excited for you


Thank you


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sending positive vibes, and excitedly waiting for news....Jill


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> sending positive vibes, and excitedly waiting for news....Jill





Dora said:


> Good luck.


Thank you


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck I hope all goes well. Dont forget the pics:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Good luck I hope all goes well. Dont forget the pics:thumbup:


Thank you  will post pics


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ooooh getting exciting  wishing all the pups a safe delivery.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck.

We had a litter born on day 56 they were all fine all 10 of them:scared::thumbup:.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how she doing archielee?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

How exciting....good luck


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck ... looking forward to updates!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck ...hope to hear news soon:thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No puppies yet think she was having me on little monkey lol

Think she had a better sleep them me lol


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww she`s just keeping you on your toes lol....another day or 2 cooking will do them good


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Aww she`s just keeping you on your toes lol....another day or 2 cooking will do them good


She shore is :lol: yes your right 1 or 2 more days would be good, not for me tho but good for puppies


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought when i checked this morning she would have had the pups Better that they have as much time in mum as they can though. Good luck and get some red bull in to get you through, I bet she will sleep more than you lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Try and get some kip today no doubt dog pups are like human babies and like to come into the world in the early hours when your shattered


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> I thought when i checked this morning she would have had the pups Better that they have as much time in mum as they can though. Good luck and get some red bull in to get you through, I bet she will sleep more than you lol


Yep all she's doing is sleeping 


Pointermum said:


> Try and get some kip today no doubt dog pups are like human babies and like to come into the world in the early hours when your shattered


Last time i was up all night then she had her first pup at 8am


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 57 puppies not moving so much today and her tummy has droped


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

tut tut naughty girl playing games


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> tut tut naughty girl playing games


:lol: yep she's naughty but i still love her


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol: yep she's naughty but i still love her


lol and they will be worth the wait:thumbup:

is she big and many is she having?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She now leaking some like vaseline stuff


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> lol and they will be worth the wait:thumbup:
> 
> is she big and many is she having?


she's not as big as last time so i would say 3


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> She now leaking some like vaseline stuff


Oooh I love that stuff.... its great when you're trying to diet.... makes me chuck up everytime


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oooh I love that stuff.... its great when you're trying to diet.... makes me chuck up everytime


:lol::lol: please let me its not going to be long now she has coming from her


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oooh I love that stuff.... its great when you're trying to diet.... makes me chuck up everytime


:lol: yes and usually they manage to smear it across their backs legs looks like little snail marks across them


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol: please let me its not going to be long now she has coming from her


mine have had that for days before:lol: sorry


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

she has a lot of it coming from her


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> :lol: yes and usually they manage to smear it across their backs legs looks like little snail marks across them


Yeah thats it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> mine have had that for days before:lol: sorry


Oh well more waiting


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nice love the stuff
hope its soon for you


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

how long to go!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> nice love the stuff
> hope its soon for you


I hope so


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Oh well more waiting


might not be, they are all different arent they


cav said:


> nice love the stuff
> hope its soon for you


hi cav, long time no hear we always seem to meet on these threads dont we:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> how long to go!


If she has them on the same days as last time, it will be Saturday


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi Archiebaby hows you and have your frenchies gone yet.

Yes we do love this threads dont we:thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It thought this thread was too short to have pup's on it already, we have to wai until page 12 a least  .


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Hi Archiebaby hows you and have your frenchies gone yet.
> 
> Yes we do love this threads dont we:thumbup:


these are the best threads aint they:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> If she has them on the same days as last time, it will be Saturday


oooooooooo so exciting! do you think any will have blue eyes?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> It thought this thread was too short to have pup's on it already, we have to wai until page 12 a least  .


No no please before page 12 :lol: but i be your right tho


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> No no please before page 12 :lol: but i be your right tho


Well.... I have changed my setting to 40 posts per page.... so I am only on page 2.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> oooooooooo so exciting! do you think any will have blue eyes?


Yes should be stud is Bi eyed... i'm thinking one blue one brown and one bi eyed  but your just don't know


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> No no please before page 12 :lol: but i be your right tho


but we are already on page 7 i think pointer mum meant 112 

only kidding


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Well.... I have changed my setting to 40 posts per page.... so I am only on page 2.


I didn't know you could do that  are you having me on? just like Lyla was last night :lol: off to have a look


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> but we are already on page 7 i think pointer mum meant 112
> 
> only kidding


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> I didn't know you could do that  are you having me on? just like Lyla was last night :lol: off to have a look


No.... on edit profile..... down the LHS


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well going by Tanya's 40 post a page and we need to get to page 12 thats 480 posts :scared: best get chatting peeps :lol: :lol:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

have we got pics of mums belly so we can play a game:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> have we got pics of mums belly so we can play a game:thumbup:


im guessing 3:lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Will get one of her soon, this is one of her on day 49


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ooow ooow i say 4


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep i think 3


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> ooow ooow i say 4


That would be so good  hope she got that fab little pup for me to keep 

They will all be cute tho


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm going with five just to be different :lol: i think four though really :thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> That would be so good  hope she got that fab little pup for me to keep
> 
> They will all be cute tho


How many does your breed tend to have in a litter?

Im sure you will get a perfect pup from her:thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

have you used same stud?:thumbup:

your going have more dogs than me soon:scared:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> How many does your breed tend to have in a litter?
> 
> Im sure you will get a perfect pup from her:thumbup:


1 too 3 normaly


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> 1 too 3 normaly


ok i will still say 4 lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> have you used same stud?:thumbup:
> 
> your going have more dogs than me soon:scared:


Yes same stud but was planing on using a different one, but my car dyed on me so had to use my back up plan, they did have some fab puppies last time


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

my wife loves these dogs, do you have a full waiting list!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

babybelle said:


> my wife loves these dogs, do you have a full waiting list!


They are fab little dogs  yes sorry i do have a full waiting list


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 58

Her temp is down to 37.2 at 9am the lowest its been, will take it a again soon

10am 37.0 still going down


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

could this be it :thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Keep going down temp....we want puppies:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> could this be it :thumbup:


Yes if her temp keeps going down


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Keep going down temp....we want puppies:thumbup:


 will take it at 11am to see


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

archielee said:


> will take it at 11am to see


What was it??????


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> What was it??????


Just taken it 37.0


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Well at least its staying down


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Well at least its staying down


If i see 36.8 then i know they are on there way 

Next check 12.30


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

what was the 12 oclock temp? and can you please tell lyla we are nearly at page 12


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

9am 37.2

10am 37.0

11.20 37.0

12.20 36.8


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> what was the 12 oclock temp? and can you please tell lyla we are nearly at page 12


Now that would be funny if she did go on page 12 :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm here :thumbup: if she goes over page 12 i'll start deleting my posts to get us back there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I'm here :thumbup: if she goes over page 12 i'll start deleting my posts to get us back there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

archielee said:


> 9am 37.2
> 
> 10am 37.0
> 
> ...


*As i don't know what the temp should be around the time of birth,do i take it 36.8 means she's very close to her time?*


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *As i don't know what the temp should be around the time of birth,do i take it 36.8 means she's very close to her time?*


Should see puppies within the next 24 hours from temp drop


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

archielee said:


> Should see puppies within the next 24 hours from temp drop


* Good luck then and look forward to seeing the new babies.*


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

yay for 36.8:thumbup:

she`s gonna whelp on 59 again i think


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * Good luck then and look forward to seeing the new babies.*


Thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> yay for 36.8:thumbup:
> 
> she`s gonna whelp on 59 again i think


I think so too


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm its gone back up too 37.2


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Its still low though so fingers crossed it wont be ong. At least things are progressing:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Its still low though so fingers crossed it wont be ong. At least things are progressing:thumbup:


I hope so... come on girl have them soon please


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Temp 36.9 now


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww good luck! Come on page 12!!(only reason i posted was to get the thread there)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

ballybee said:


> awww good luck! Come on page 12!!(only reason i posted was to get the thread there)


Thank you


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> I'm here :thumbup: if she goes over page 12 i'll start deleting my posts to get us back there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


no cheating now


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> no cheating now


 :lol: heres helping getting to page 12 ..... or one to delete later 

EDIT WOO WOO PAGE 12 she can have them now :thumbup: :001_cool:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> :lol: heres helping getting to page 12 ..... or one to delete later
> 
> EDIT WOO WOO PAGE 12 she can have them now :thumbup: :001_cool:


:lol: hope archielee is showing lyla this thread i still think you meant 112


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> :lol: hope archielee is showing lyla this thread i still think you meant 112


:lol: she's knows we are on page 12 don't think its helping tho


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol: she's knows we are on page 12 don't think its helping tho


any other signs if not then definately 112


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> any other signs if not then definately 112


She was sick this morning and doing some cleaning of her bits, but thats it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> any other signs if not then definately 112


No not page 112 pleaseeeee Lyla


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> No not page 112 pleaseeeee Lyla


ah dont worry it will go quite quickly


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ah dont worry it will go quite quickly


:lol::lol: not as fast as i want


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

well if we miss page 12 we are all going to have to do some spiradic posting to get to 112 by tomorrow...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> well if we miss page 12 we are all going to have to do some spiradic posting to get to 112 by tomorrow...


i've got work tonight


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm still on page 3 



edit.... mine has just taken us to page 4


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

oooo good luck!!

cant wait to see gorgeous little pupsters!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Don't worry, I'm still on page 3
> 
> edit.... mine has just taken us to page 4


:lol::lol: her temp has gone back up to

2.30pm 36.9

4pm 37.1 is that normal  and she is acting normal, tho i do think she was the same last time

Starting to think i will not be anytime soon


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> oooo good luck!!
> 
> cant wait to see gorgeous little pupsters!!


Thank you


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol: her temp has gone back up to
> 
> 2.30pm 36.9
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't worry.... its not an exact science (more of an art).... taking the temperature varies so much from minute to minute.... You'll probably find it was human error 

I still think you're in for a long night. 

My phone is on charge now..... so I'll be ready for ya


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Yeah, don't worry.... its not an exact science (more of an art).... taking the temperature varies so much from minute to minute.... You'll probably find it was human error
> 
> I still think you're in for a long night.
> 
> My phone is on charge now..... so I'll be ready for ya


No i wanted you to she will have them tonight oh well :lol:

Thanks yes i think im in for a long night  he he she's good at keeping me waiting


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i've just been canceled by work as there not busy, so i can stalk this thread tonight :lol: :lol: babies/puppies love to come at night :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill be having a glass of vino, watching the thread Who needs to go out? :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Well i've just been canceled by work as there not busy, so i can stalk this thread tonight :lol: :lol: babies/puppies love to come at night :lol: :thumbup:


Hope they come tonight then but its not looking that way 


XxZoexX said:


> Ill be having a glass of vino, watching the thread Who needs to go out? :lol:


Can you send a glass my way please


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Methinks you may need a large voddy and redbull madam lol 
Its winging its way over as we speak


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

do we have signs yet? im mega excited and they arent even my dogs lol!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

No news  i guess it's just too cold and miserable outside so they would rather stay nice and warm inside mum :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No puppies yet  she's in her whelping box sleeping


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some pics of her


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

archielee said:


> Some pics of her


*Aw bless her she looks ready to pop.*


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah bless, the one of her near the gate, does she usually sit and stare like that


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww she looks a bit fed up....come on puppies

i remember that feeling well


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ah bless, the one of her near the gate, does she usually sit and stare like that


No that was when i was thinking she was in the first stage, it was too days ago, she did have that look in her eye


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Aw bless her she looks ready to pop.*


Here's hoping :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Aww she looks a bit fed up....come on puppies
> 
> i remember that feeling well


I remember that feeling too........ yes come on puppies


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> No that was when i was thinking she was in the first stage, it was too days ago, she did have that look in her eye


yeh, i would say that look was something happening the first stage can last a while cant it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> yeh, i would say that look was something happening the first stage can last a while cant it


Yes i know lol i feel like i am the one having the puppies


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just got in from work, nothing happening then :confused1:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like we will all have to wait for tomorrow ! ! ! ! Sleep tight Lyla.... x x x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its sunday now!! puppiesssssssssssssss!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No puppies yet


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Any changes yet? what has her temp been doing?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww bless, Hope you have more luck soon 
plus im really looking forward to these puppy pics :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's just sleeping, temp 37.4


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think she is having us all on and she just had a really bad case of wind.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I think she is having us all on and she just had a really bad case of wind.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol: hope not


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol::lol: hope not


How long is it since she had "the drop"?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> How long is it since she had "the drop"?


Day 58 at 12.30 so 2 days


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ummmmm.....

Its been a while. Maybe ring the vet for a bit of advice.... Never had one go over 24hrs without labour starting.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh gosh.... I just hope that everything is ok...... Nature is a wonderful thing at times like these...... but, Tanya has got me thinking now...... as she is the puppy queen ! ! 
Good luck hun..... fingers crossed that she is just bidding her time ! ! Little rascal that she is ...... but we all love her.... x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok she has just taken herself off to her box and has been sick


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Have to agree with Tanya. Could be inertia; it's less than a year since her last litter isn't it? Sometimes it takes a while for the uterus to recover even if the bitch looks ok healthwise, externally. 
Linda


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh i do hope every is ok


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Oh i do hope every is ok


I think all it ok, she's well in herself she's only on day 60 so not over due
think that temp drop was not right and that something was wrong with the thermometer, am using a new one now


----------



## Gareth Zeiler (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey there,

I hope it was the thermometer that was playing up. Dams can whelp from day 55 to day 71. You are more than right that it is typically around day 63 or so. So there is a chance she may have begun earlier than expected.

What is the temp with the new thermometer? 

Great stuff, hope all okay that side.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Gareth Zeiler said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I hope it was the thermometer that was playing up. Dams can whelp from day 55 to day 71. You are more than right that it is typically around day 63 or so. So there is a chance she may have begun earlier than expected.
> 
> ...


Its 37.5 her last litter was on day 59 so she's did go early last time


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not sure i could ever breed a litter of my own, the waiting and worring would drive me crazy :crazy:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I'm not sure i could ever breed a litter of my own, the waiting and worring would drive me crazy :crazy:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Gareth Zeiler (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Temp is correct so the puppies should be there very soon. Some dams tend to hold out for 36 hours after the temp drop. Very rear does it go to 48 hours.

If she was early last time, there is a great chance that she will be early this time too.

If it has been longer than 48 hours post temp drop without any signs of whelping I might call your local vet. Especially if you have seen nesting and abdominal contractions.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Puppies yet?!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh blimey When will they arrive????? The waiting is a killer lol I think tomorrow afternoon


----------



## pcs969804 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi archielee 

any signs that shes gonna have them yet?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope every things ok


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's ok ... just more waiting


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Any pups yet

or is she being greedy holding on to them......seriously tho...hope all is ok.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 61

Temp 37.1

She was a little sick this morning bless her


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

archielee said:


> Day 61
> 
> Temp 37.1
> 
> She was a little sick this morning bless her


Poor Lyla...i bet your getting fed up of us all asking where these pups are hehe
Can`t be long now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Poor Lyla...i bet your getting fed up of us all asking where these pups are hehe
> Can`t be long now


No not fed up with you all asking  i don't think they are going to too much longer  well i hope not


----------



## pcs969804 (Jan 6, 2011)

she showing any signs yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No not yet


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Temp still at 37.1 and her ears feel cold


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are you sure that she hasnt just eaten a big meal??   :lol: :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> are you sure that she hasnt just eaten a big meal??   :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Temp still at 37.1 and her ears feel cold


your not putting that thermometer in her ears are you:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

can not believe she not had them yet

i never do temp as im with mine 24/7 so we just play the waiting game lol:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> your not putting that thermometer in her ears are you:lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol: oh was i not ment too


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> can not believe she not had them yet
> 
> i never do temp as im with mine 24/7 so we just play the waiting game lol:thumbup:


Yeah im with her 24/7 too so know need for me to do it

waiting waiting and more waiting


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yeah im with her 24/7 too so know need for me to do it
> 
> waiting waiting and more waiting


I play on my ds pass the time ...........any signs yet?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> can not believe she not had them yet
> 
> i never do temp as im with mine 24/7 so we just play the waiting game lol:thumbup:


me too cav 



cav said:


> I play on my ds pass the time ...........any signs yet?


i cant work those things properly, the buttons are too small for me to see now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> I play on my ds pass the time ...........any signs yet?


No signs yet


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> I play on my ds pass the time ...........any signs yet?


My child has one of them.. will have to borrow it for a bit


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol: oh was i not ment too


do you really want me to tell you where to stick that thermometer:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Nuffing happening I take


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah she had 12 puppies and you missed it all! Ah well, next time eh?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> do you really want me to tell you where to stick that thermometer:lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nuffing happening I take


No not yet just some cleaning of her bits

she is rolling around her whelping box at the mo so funny


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Yeah she had 12 puppies and you missed it all! Ah well, next time eh?


12 puppies wow no thank you :lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Morning any news?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Morning any news?


just thinking that myself!

anything???


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No not yet  on day 62 now


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know anything about breeding dogs but would it help if you walked her a little bit? Or give her a nice belly massage, she might appreciate it. I know I would've!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> I don't know anything about breeding dogs but would it help if you walked her a little bit? Or give her a nice belly massage, she might appreciate it. I know I would've!!


Thank you  she is still going out for little walk 2 times a day and she can go in the garden when she wants ( i go with her )


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

wish she would hurry up at this rate Leoti will have had her puppies lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

leoti said:


> wish she would hurry up at this rate Leoti will have had her puppies lol


:lol::lol: god this is hell waiting and waiting 

Hows your girl doing?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

:lol: you were just spoilt coz she had them early last time


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Her Temp is 36.8 hope it keeps going down now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> :lol: you were just spoilt coz she had them early last time


Yep you are so right :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oooo really can't wait for these little guys, the last were frigging adorable. :thumbup:

Fiancee and I have talked and we've agreed that when i'm moved over and settled I can look into getting a klee kai :thumbup: (so that'll be about 2 years but can't wait)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oooo really can't wait for these little guys, the last were frigging adorable. :thumbup:
> 
> Fiancee and I have talked and we've agreed that when i'm moved over and settled I can look into getting a klee kai :thumbup: (so that'll be about 2 years but can't wait)


Aww thats fab, it will be so worth the wait i can tell you


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Sending lots of puppy vibes. How long is an average doggy pregnancy?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Sending lots of puppy vibes. How long is an average doggy pregnancy?


62 or 63 days


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh so she'll be day 63 tomorrow?

How long do vets normally like to leave dogs to go overdue by?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Temp down more  36.7


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Oh so she'll be day 63 tomorrow?
> 
> How long do vets normally like to leave dogs to go overdue by?


I know when she ovulated so would not leave it more then 64 days

I bet she has them tonight or like 2 or 3am tomorrow


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Really hope it's the start of something for you, poor mum bet she's fed up bless  How many are you expecting?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Really hope it's the start of something for you, poor mum bet she's fed up bless  How many are you expecting?


Think she will be having 3  she's not doing that bad love her, its more me


----------



## pcs969804 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi archielee

how she doing today?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep this is it :thumbup: temp down more 36.5 

Yay puppies coming


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohooo... I gotta nipout but will check in when back. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## pcs969804 (Jan 6, 2011)

thats good bet ur so relieved after all this waitin shes given u 

mine dont seem 2 want to come out lol 
her temp went back up last night 2 normal 
shes day 61


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Woohooo... I gotta nipout but will check in when back. Good luck :thumbup:


thanks


pcs969804 said:


> thats good bet ur so relieved after all this waitin shes given u
> 
> mine dont seem 2 want to come out lol
> her temp went back up last night 2 normal
> shes day 61


Oh yes


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

archielee said:


> Yep this is it :thumbup: temp down more 36.5
> 
> Yay puppies coming


Soooo pleased for you & Lyla that some things happening:thumbup:

Now thats going to spoil my plans to rearrange the bedrooms upstairs...well obviously i`m going to have to keep checking for progress


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Soooo pleased for you & Lyla that some things happening:thumbup:
> 
> Now thats going to spoil my plans to rearrange the bedrooms upstairs...well obviously i`m going to have to keep checking for progress


Oh sorry to mess up your plans :lol:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

archielee said:


> Oh sorry to mess up your plans :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: yes how very dare you hehe

ssshhh i was looking for an excuse anyway...sending you safe whelping vibes


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's doing some digging


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Are dogs the same pregnancy amount as cats? 63-65 'average' but it can be 60-70days?

bet you are mega excited! my girl is due in about 2 weeks and sooo excited


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Are dogs the same pregnancy amount as cats? 63-65 'average' but it can be 60-70days?
> 
> bet you are mega excited! my girl is due in about 2 weeks and sooo excited


She had her last litter on day 59 but most go around day 63

Soooooooooo excited 

Good luck with your little cat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo digging lol!  do you have one of those big boxes with the rails?

I watched a GSD give birth and they used a paddling pool for the birth so they could throw it away after no clean up, was realyl amazing to watch 

thanks she was also late by 7 days on her last litter!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes have a whelping box, this pic taken last week, wow 7 days late


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

How is she?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yes have a whelping box, this pic taken last week, wow 7 days late


awww bless her lol!!  is she still digging about?? so exciting! are you sure shes only having the 3??

yes 7 days lol!! the kittens were very advanced by a week! eyes opened at 2-3days and they were a week ahead of what the other litters ive had are!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck i will keep my eye on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's doing a bit more of cleaning her bits


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww bless her lol!!  is she still digging about?? so exciting! are you sure shes only having the 3??
> 
> yes 7 days lol!! the kittens were very advanced by a week! eyes opened at 2-3days and they were a week ahead of what the other litters ive had are!!


Do you think she has more puppies in her then 3?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> good luck i will keep my eye on this thread :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

were they day or night last time 
my last litter was in the day for a change


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck!! All very exciting! I am going to be in the same position in about 60 days fingers crossed


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rebeccajackson said:


> Good luck!! All very exciting! I am going to be in the same position in about 60 days fingers crossed


what breed you got?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> were they day or night last time
> my last litter was in the day for a change


Day first pup at 9am


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> Day first pup at 9am


nice one maybe she will pop the first one out in the morning for you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> nice one maybe she will pop the first one out in the morning for you


That would be nice but i think she will go at 4am lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rebeccajackson said:


> Good luck!! All very exciting! I am going to be in the same position in about 60 days fingers crossed


Thank you, what breed is your girl?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> That would be nice but i think she will go at 4am lol


yep sounds about right

any other signs yet and how long was first stage last time?

its horrible waiting for the come and praying things will all go ok some times i always wonder if it is worth all the stress then i get a call or a pic from people that have one of my cavs and i know it is.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

archielee said:


> Thank you, what breed is your girl?


She is a Siberian Husky, she had a successful tie on Saturday and going back this afternoon and hoping for a second 

Hope yours all goes smoothly!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> yep sounds about right
> 
> any other signs yet and how long was first stage last time?
> 
> its horrible waiting for the come and praying things will all go ok some times i always wonder if it is worth all the stress then i get a call or a pic from people that have one of my cavs and i know it is.


She didn't show anything till about 5am last time, them first pup 9am or about that

oh i know is so hard waiting, just fab when you get pics from them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> Do you think she has more puppies in her then 3?


I think she will have 5! 

and some blue eyed and bi eyed......


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I think 6, 4 boys 2 girls. 5 light and 1 dark 

If I'm exactly right can I have one???


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I think she will have 5!
> 
> and some blue eyed and bi eyed......


Don't think so as she was bigger last time and had 4


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> I think 6, 4 boys 2 girls. 5 light and 1 dark
> 
> If I'm exactly right can I have one???


LOL yes you can  we have not had a litter of 6 in the UK yet


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

hi archielee leoti is fine , a bit fed up now i think thank god she hasnt got to long to go :thumbup: hugs to your girl and hope the puppies are here soon


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

leoti said:


> hi archielee leoti is fine , a bit fed up now i think thank god she hasnt got to long to go :thumbup: hugs to your girl and hope the puppies are here soon


Aww bless her, what day she on?

Thank you


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

archielee said:


> LOL yes you can  we have not had a litter of 6 in the UK yet


Awesome! Put holes in the box and fed-ex her please. I would like the dark girl one 

Your dog is stunning


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Awesome! Put holes in the box and fed-ex her please. I would like the dark girl one
> 
> Your dog is stunning


:lol::lol: thank you
pic for you... the little one is her son


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh lordie I want one 

Still undecided about my third dog

Malamute, Husky or a Klee  

Still trying to work out how I can breed all three of them together to get myself a 

Malusklee


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Oh lordie I want one
> 
> Still undecided about my third dog
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im sticking to 5!! i bet im right! 

well if i am i get one haha thats the rule  :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Im sticking to 5!! i bet im right!
> 
> well if i am i get one haha thats the rule  :thumbup:


:lol::lol: would love her to have 5  hope she has the little girl i want to keep

your making the rules up as you go along :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

im still saying 3 :thumbup: 2 girls and 1 boy


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I say 3 all girls would be fab


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> I say 3 all girls would be fab


now that would be nice


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> now that would be nice


So you was right last time, what time do you think she will have her first pup?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archielee said:


> Temp down more  36.7


Thats more like it:thumbup: fingers crossed


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I will say 4. 1 girl 3 boys


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi archiebaby

i say 4 - 2 dogs & 2 bitches

i had a litter of 5 bitches last year


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol: would love her to have 5  hope she has the little girl i want to keep
> 
> your making the rules up as you go along :lol:


haha am not! honest! 

im gonna say 3 boys 2 girls!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Thats more like it:thumbup: fingers crossed


It went down to 36.5  like with her last litter


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> It went down to 36.5  like with her last litter


Thank goodness things seem to be on the move..... looks like I got home just in time


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> So you was right last time, what time do you think she will have her first pup?


boy,girl,girl:thumbup:

1st puppy between 9 and 10pm


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Thank goodness things seem to be on the move..... looks like I got home just in time


oh yes happy you are back Tanya

Did it go ok today?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> boy,girl,girl:thumbup:
> 
> 1st puppy between 9 and 10pm


WOW that soon hehe

I hope girl, girl, girl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Where is DD thought she may pop on this thread


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Good look for a smooth whelping - hope you get the beautiful girl you want.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sophiekins said:


> Good look for a smooth whelping - hope you get the beautiful girl you want.


Thank you


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good Luck with the whelping, can hardly wait to see them....Jill


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Good Luck with the whelping, can hardly wait to see them....Jill


Thanks Jill


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

woo woo are things kicking off


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> woo woo are things kicking off


Well not yet as she is sleeping


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

How is she now?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some more digging now sleeping


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

any news? x


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Early hours I think like last time? 

Hope you're both getting some much needed rest


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lots of cleaning and some digging, going to be a long night


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

woop woop not long now!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

anything ??????


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

good luck x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Not yet, going to be a long night... think they will come like 4am


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

archielee said:


> Not yet, going to be a long night... think they will come like 4am


I'll look in before the school run then :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Night Night Archielee.... Hope it is not too long a night for you but at the same time hope you get some results ! ! ! ! ! ! ! x x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Night Night Archielee.... Hope it is not too long a night for you but at the same time hope you get some results ! ! ! ! ! ! ! x x


Thank you hun


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

1st pup at 2.15am girl :thumbup:


----------



## mummyxofx2 (Jun 12, 2010)

awwww yay congrats


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats archielee, anymore news?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

1st pup girl at 2.15am legs first

2nd pup girl at 4.10am head first

3rd pup boy at 5am legs first, i had a lot of trouble getting him out, he is a big boy

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

need sleep  will post pics soon


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats.. xxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

At last!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations is that the final count 2 girls and a boy?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations Archielee, you and mum must be shattered.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations xxx can`t wait to see pics

Glad you got 2 girls...now u gotta choose which one to keep


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll have the other girl 

Congratulations! Bet you're knackered.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Freyja said:


> At last!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations is that the final count 2 girls and a boy?


Yep thats it 3 puppies


Pointermum said:


> Congratulations Archielee, you and mum must be shattered.


soooooo shatterd... pics soon


claire & the gang said:


> Congratulations xxx can`t wait to see pics
> 
> Glad you got 2 girls...now u gotta choose which one to keep


oh yes :thumbup: so happy


NicoleW said:


> I'll have the other girl
> 
> Congratulations! Bet you're knackered.


LOL yes :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: well done lyla and you too:thumbup: so i was right with the sexes then:thumbup: just keep the 2


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww glad it all went well, Congratulations


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Little pic for you all


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

archielee said:


> Little pic for you all


*Beautiful, well done to mum and congratulations.:thumbup:*


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

archielee said:


> Little pic for you all


aww bless em..their lovely

2 dark & one light..:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, great news. :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww thats a lovely pic xx


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Have been lurking on this post, just wanted to say CONGRATS!! 

Lovely little pic, look forward to seeing more of those gorgeous lil babies. x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww congrats, she looks like a very happy mum :thumbup:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Soooooooooooooo exciting ! ! ! ! ! You are going to have a hard choice I reckon ! ! Well done Lyla...... proud little mummy lying with your 3 wee beautiful babies..... x x x x


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulation's and well done to lyla and you....Lovely mum and puppies :thumbup:


----------



## pcs969804 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi archielee 

congrats on ur pups 

rosie had her pups today as well shes had 8 so far 

i was shocked considering her temp went back up x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: well done lyla and you too:thumbup: so i was right with the sexes then:thumbup: just keep the 2


LOL yes you was right on sex  not on the time tho


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Beautiful, well done to mum and congratulations.:thumbup:*


thanks 


claire & the gang said:


> aww bless em..their lovely
> 
> 2 dark & one light..:thumbup:


thank you


vizzy24 said:


> Congratulations, great news. :thumbup:


thanks 


XxZoexX said:


> Aww thats a lovely pic xx


thanks


Rache said:


> Have been lurking on this post, just wanted to say CONGRATS!!
> thank you
> Lovely little pic, look forward to seeing more of those gorgeous lil babies. x


thanks i will be posting more pics


SpringerHusky said:


> Awwww congrats, she looks like a very happy mum :thumbup:


thanks yes she is so happy, she's a good mum


Oenoke said:


> Congratulations.





pamela Renfrew said:


> Soooooooooooooo exciting ! ! ! ! ! You are going to have a hard choice I reckon ! ! Well done Lyla...... proud little mummy lying with your 3 wee beautiful babies..... x x x x


Thanks hun, yes think its going to be hard


I love springers said:


> Congratulation's and well done to lyla and you....Lovely mum and puppies :thumbup:


thanks


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pcs969804 said:


> hi archielee
> 
> congrats on ur pups
> 
> ...


Oh wow congrats what time did she start?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> LOL yes you was right on sex  not on the time tho


that was just to keep your spirits up coz i knew you were feeling a little bit down :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> that was just to keep your spirits up coz i knew you were feeling a little bit down :lol:


:lol:aww thanks  i said she would have them at 4am, 1st pup at 2.15am i was not far off was i :lol:


----------



## pcs969804 (Jan 6, 2011)

she started digging and panting from half 1ish

first contractions at 5.50am had 1st pup at 6.29am last pup at 10.49am


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations on both sets of puppies!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol:aww thanks  i said she would have them at 4am, 1st pup at 2.15am i was not far off was i :lol:


no. not far off at all you are getting good at this game arnt you


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats to you both...beautiful pups


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

congratulations on your litter glad you got your bitch and you have 2 choose from

pic is lovely:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> congratulations on your litter glad you got your bitch and you have 2 choose from
> 
> pic is lovely:thumbup:


Aww thank you  not only did i get 2 girls to choose from, i got one b/w and one g/w :thumbup: sooooooooo happy


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful pups. Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> Aww thank you  not only did i get 2 girls to choose from, i got one b/w and one g/w :thumbup: sooooooooo happy


sorry can you explain that abit better:lol: do you mean you got the colour you were after


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

kiara said:


> Beautiful pups. Congratulations. :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats hun, very jealous lol! :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> sorry can you explain that abit better:lol: do you mean you got the colour you were after


Sorry yes i get to pick a colour i want


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Congrats hun, very jealous lol! :thumbup:


Thanks hun  so happy with this litter


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Are mum and pup's doing ok?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dam!! i was wrong! im always wrong guessing litter sizes!! 

well done mummy and human mummy


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awww congrats they are lovely! x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Mum and puppies are doing fab, all gaining weight


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> dam!! i was wrong! im always wrong guessing litter sizes!!
> :lol::lol:
> well done mummy and human mummy


Thanks 


PoisonGirl said:


> Awww congrats they are lovely! x


Thanks hun, hope your well


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AWWW!! stunning! pleasse post the grey girl to me now!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> AWWW!! stunning! pleasse post the grey girl to me now!!


:lol: sorry i think she could well be staying with me


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NOooooooooooooooooooo!!!! what are you looking to keep? do you have a eye colour preferenc or is it more down to type for showing?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> NOooooooooooooooooooo!!!! what are you looking to keep? do you have a eye colour preferenc or is it more down to type for showing?


:lol:
Yes i would love blue eyes but i'm looking more for size, klee kai come in 3 sizes toy, miniature and standerd, i would like a miniature or standerd


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ahhh i raelly like them now! maybe in the future lol!


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

AAahhh congratulations, lovely pups


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol:
> Yes i would love blue eyes but i'm looking more for size, klee kai come in 3 sizes toy, miniature and standerd, i would like a miniature or standerd


I know its really early hun but do you have any idea to growth size prediction of the pups?

I love the toys


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> I know its really early hun but do you have any idea to growth size prediction of the pups?
> 
> I love the toys


Its had to know at the moment, but the boy is a lot bigger then the girls


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Its had to know at the moment, but the boy is a lot bigger then the girls


thought it was abit early, i need to calm down a bit they arent even my dogs lol! sorry  x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd love a mini  not that I don't love standards but mini seems awesome, I found a breeder in colordo who seems good, she has reds and breeds minis :thumbup: just need to contact her, I dunno if I should now or when i'm there :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'd love a mini  not that I don't love standards but mini seems awesome, I found a breeder in colordo who seems good, she has reds and breeds minis :thumbup: just need to contact her, I dunno if I should now or when i'm there :lol:


Thats a hard one as you could be for a wait for a of a wait, seeing you want a red, when are you moving out there?

I have one toy 2 minis and 1 standard, oh and one more but don't know what size she will be yet so happy i got my little girl in the litter


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thats a hard one as you could be for a wait for a of a wait, seeing you want a red, when are you moving out there?
> 
> I have one toy 2 minis and 1 standard, oh and one more but don't know what size she will be yet so happy i got my little girl in the litter


 i'll add an AKK to the pack eventually, would love a toy or mini 

are there no reds here, i remember someone saying about imports?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> thought it was abit early, i need to calm down a bit they arent even my dogs lol! sorry  x


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i'll add an AKK to the pack eventually, would love a toy or mini
> 
> are there no reds here, i remember someone saying about imports?


They are lovely dogs but are hard work sometimes lol but i love them

Sorry cant talk about imports, would if i could


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i'll add an AKK to the pack eventually, would love a toy or mini
> 
> are there no reds here, i remember someone saying about imports?


My boy looks a lot like you dog, dont you think?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> My boy looks a lot like you dog, dont you think?


he has a bar and goggles too, luffs him :001_wub:

keep up the pix, some of us need our fix till we get our own x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Thats a hard one as you could be for a wait for a of a wait, seeing you want a red, when are you moving out there?
> 
> I have one toy 2 minis and 1 standard, oh and one more but don't know what size she will be yet so happy i got my little girl in the litter


I've decided if I can't get a red I will accept a black and white boy :lol: I kinda don't think i'd get a red so easily because i'm not interested in breeding and it'd be my first klee kai.

I hope to moving by the end of the year if everything goes to plan~


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I've decided if I can't get a red I will accept a black and white boy :lol: I kinda don't think i'd get a red so easily because i'm not interested in breeding and it'd be my first klee kai.
> 
> I hope to moving by the end of the year if everything goes to plan~


I don't see why you carn't get a red, reds come up in the US for pet homes only


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning Hun..... how are the little ones doing this morning ? ? Hope Lyla keeping her strength up........ x x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Morning Hun..... how are the little ones doing this morning ? ? Hope Lyla keeping her strength up........ x x


They are all doing fab, the boy is go advance gets across the whelping box in know time at all lol and he is a lot bigger then the girls, Lyla is doing a fab job a bit clumsy tho


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> They are all doing fab, the boy is go advance gets across the whelping box in know time at all lol and he is a lot bigger then the girls, Lyla is doing a fab job a bit clumsy tho


i think we need proof of that in picture form


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i think we need proof of that in picture form


:lol::lol::lol: ok one mo


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

aww they are soooo gorgeous...i cud eat them all up.

ps before i`m reported for animal cruelty i don`t mean literally


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> aww they are soooo gorgeous...i cud eat them all up.
> 
> ps before i`m reported for animal cruelty i don`t mean literally


Thanks :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol::lol: ok one mo


 he is a right little porker aint he:thumbup:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats what I thought what have you been feeding him Spinach?!!!:lol:
You should nickname him popeye


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww how content do Mummy and puppies look in them photos :001_wub:
Well done Mummy x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Thats what I thought what have you been feeding him Spinach?!!!:lol:
> You should nickname him popeye


:lol::lol::lol::lol: he he love that name :lol: but dont think i could call popeye in the park


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> I don't see why you carn't get a red, reds come up in the US for pet homes only


Really? :scared: I got told by someoen that it's extremlley rare that they do and only if they don't meet the standerds.

I really hope I can get a red :thumbup: I suppouse I should contact the woman, atleast I can then get in early


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol::lol: ok one mo


Awwww :thumbup: so adorable


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Red ones?

Sunburnt dogs?!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Red ones?
> 
> Sunburnt dogs?!


No, not sunburnt thankyouverymuch 

Yes, they come in reds just like their larger cousins


















:drool::001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Red ones?
> 
> Sunburnt dogs?!


NO 2 black, 1 gray


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, not sunburnt thankyouverymuch
> 
> Yes, they come in reds just like their larger cousins
> 
> ...


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Really? :scared: I got told by someoen that it's extremlley rare that they do and only if they don't meet the standerds.
> 
> I really hope I can get a red :thumbup: I suppouse I should contact the woman, atleast I can then get in early


Yes but not meeting the the standerds is not a bit thing, if you are wanting a pet dog not a breeding one, i would get in contact soon if i was you


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes but not meeting the the standerds is not a bit thing, if you are wanting a pet dog not a breeding one, i would get in contact soon if i was you


Oh I could care less if met any standerds aslong as I got a great dog temperment wise  i'd probarlley look into doing agility and rally-o (I think taht's what it's called) but i'm not after a show dog (leave that till I get a red sibe) or to breed.

Thanks, I think i'll contact her later and have a good old chatter


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh I could care less if met any standerds aslong as I got a great dog temperment wise  i'd probarlley look into doing agility and rally-o (I think taht's what it's called) but i'm not after a show dog (leave that till I get a red sibe) or to breed.
> 
> Thanks, I think i'll contact her later and have a good old chatter


Good luck, let me know how you get on


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Good luck, let me know how you get on


Will do :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Puppies are a week old now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some pics


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Awwwww they are very cute


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Awwwww they are very cute


Thank you Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

simply stunning:thumbup: how much do they weigh today


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow they are cuties:thumbup: How on earth are you going to pick 1:scared:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww they are sooo cute


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> simply stunning:thumbup: how much do they weigh today


Will check in a bit, mums feeding them


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Wow they are cuties:thumbup: How on earth are you going to pick 1:scared:


Thanks  i dont know how im going to pick


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Gray girl is 1lb 5 oz

Black girl is 1lb 6 oz

black boy is 1lb 10 oz 

The girls was 11oz when born and the boy was 13 oz


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Gray girl is 1lb 5 oz
> 
> Black girl is 1lb 6 oz
> 
> ...


:lol: i do mine in grams just wanted to do a little comparing


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> :lol: i do mine in grams just wanted to do a little comparing


:lol: ok

black girl 638g

Boy 743g

gray girl 625g


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> :lol: ok
> 
> black girl 638g
> 
> ...


 they are massive i thought they were meant to be a small breed


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning all......

They look much heavier in grams eh ????? x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> they are massive i thought they were meant to be a small breed


:lol::lol: i know we had problems getting the boy out, and he was feet first


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Morning all......
> 
> They look much heavier in grams eh ????? x


He he yes Pam they do hun


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww, they are looking less mole like now 

That boy's gonna be a biggun :thumbup: best tell him he's meant to be a klee kai not a sibe :lol:


----------

